# Loch Lomond to Invercoe.



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello All,

We have just moved on after six days at Cashel Farm (East side of Loch Lomond) (http://www.forestholidays.co.uk/camping_and_caravanning/our_sites__locations/scotland/cashel.aspx)

It is a great site with spectacular views, weather permitting! We were lucky enough to have four good days so took the opportunity to walk that section of th West Highland Way.

The last night we sat at one of the picnic tables and watched the sun go down, me with a nice glass of Balvenie and Angela had a glass of Port!!!!

We were not very lucky with the weather today on our journey to Invercoe Camping and Caravan park. The A82 (I should imagine) is a great drive on a clear day. We stopped off for a coffee at the Drovers Inn near Ardlui. It was hard to leave as we were quite settled by the roaring fire.

We also called in at the Kingshouse Hotel by the Glen Coe mountain resort. We were greeted by two resident deer. After a swift half and a warm by another roaring fire we left. The deer were still outside so I fed them by hand a couple of my Digestive Biscuits!!!

The drive through the Pass of Glen Coe was covered in mist so it was a bit disappointing. We are now parked up overlooking Loch Leven and it is pouring with rain and windy.......the forecast does not look too good for the next few days either.

Tellbell make sure you remember to pack your waterproofs before you leave for Ullapool!!! 

Thats enough for now. If anyone knows of some walks from here let me know. We may attempt to walk up to the Pap of Glencoe while we are here.

Regards

Dean & Angela


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Maybe not a proper walk as such , but it was for us being not very athletic. 

When we stayed at Invercoe a few years ago in the summer there was a walk up above the campsite - cross the road from the campsite and there was a path between a couple of houses that led to a dirt track, IIRC correctly there was a map at the reception and that was how I spotted it.

Up there was a man made loch you could walk round , there was a plaque saying how someone old and famous had it made so there wife did not feel home sick. The night we went up it was like a mirror and very picturesque surrounded by fir trees. 

Had a cracking night sea trout fishing on the river at the site as well, well apart from the midge bites. 

As my father in-law says, pointless coming up here when its dry - you dont get to see all the waterfalls!


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Dean and Angela

Always great to hear from mhers in Scotland, pity the weather is being un-co-operative, keep hold of the good day memories from Loch Lomand  

Safe travels, and may the sun prove the met. guys wrong, Scottish weather seems often to defy forecasting!

Keep the thread going please, good luck


Jagman


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Jagman said:


> Hi Dean and Angela
> 
> Always great to hear from mhers in Scotland, pity the weather is being un-co-operative, keep hold of the good day memories from Loch Lomand
> 
> ...


Hi Jagman,

You are so right regarding weather forecasting! On Loch Lomond first they said it would be under snow all week (glorious sunshine in reality) then it would be fine (gale force winds...)

We're used to the rain being serial Lake District visitors, but as you know there is no such thing as bad weather just wrong clothing - waterproofs drying as we speak 

The wind is the worst thing and we're hoping to head off to Cape Wrath next week via Ullapool. We're going wild for the first time! 8O

Thanks for your kind wishes and we'll check out that walk Paul.

Dean & Angela


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

We were just wondering about Cashel for this weekend, or possibly glenmore - keeping an eye on the weather forecast but as you say it is often unreliable up here. If anyone else is going to be at either of those sites this weekend let me know and I will pack a few extra 'drams'

Chris


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Dean & Angela

How's the 696 going, hope all is well.

Noted your going to Ullapool, my name sake loch, you will see what I mean.

Happy travels and give us an update on both your trip and the 696.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Dean,

Glad to hear it's all going well!  

Are you sure you can go to cape Wrath at this time of year? We were in Durness at Easter 2007 and couldn't go across - I think the ferry and minibus ran from May until September.

Of course you can take your time and spend a couple of months getting there. 

Viv


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hiya guys am glad you having a great time, but dunno what you on about re the weather, been nice and sunny here


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Carol - lovely and sunny here too. Perhaps these English folk can't remember what the sun looks like :lol: 

Sue


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

What's with the wind?! :wink: 

Up to the Kingshouse Hotel was impressive (saw a few stags on the way, plus a couple of motorhomes...) but the drive through the pass of Glencoe to our destination was shrouded in mist.

The sun doesn't exist in England, so you might be right Sue  

Anyway, best go as Dean is dishing up!

p.s. Still raining!


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

carolgavin said:


> Hiya guys am glad you having a great time, but dunno what you on about re the weather, been nice and sunny here


Carol and Sue,

Do you think we may be heading the wrong way to see the sun?
Tomorrow we are heading off to Corpach (Fort William) we may attempt to climb Ben Nevis.........Angela does not know this yet!

Broom,
The 696 is going well now that we have had the teething problems sorted!!!! it is a joy to drive.

Viv,
We will probably only go to Durness before carrying on along to Thurso!

Regards

Dean


----------

